# Windows 98 : sicher weil alt ?



## Lockdown (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo Community,

ein Computerexperte (macht das beruflich) hat mir grade am Telefon gesagt dass es gut ist wenn mein dad Windows 98 für Überweisungen usw benutz weil 90% der Viren nicht mehr für Windows 98 ausgelegt sind, und verzapft mir im gleichen Atemzug dass ich ja die Finger davon lassen soll auch nur einen Port freizuschalten weil dann ja evtl über 3 Ecken auch Viren auf den Überweisungs-PC kommen könnten. 

Das mit den Ports leuchtet mir ja ein dass es EVENTUELL ein sicherheitsrisiko darstellt aber ein altes, nicht upgedatetes Windows 98 mit nur Antivir ohne Firewall einem vollwertigen aktuellen XP vorzuziehen, dass obendrein noch ne (wenn auch minderwertige) Firewall hat finde ich selbst etwas ... unglaubhaft.

Was meint ihr dazu ?

MFG 
   Lockdown


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Februar 2008)

Nein; Win98 ist absolut unsicher, eben weils alt ist, die Löcher nicht mehr gestopft werden und so weiter...

Das mit den Viren halte ich für Bullshit, das ist mal wieder ein 'Computerexperte' der sich durch COmputerbild gebildet hat und 0,0 Plan von dem was er redet...


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Februar 2008)

Win98 ist DOS mit grafischer Oberfläche. Das konnte schon mit der Rechteverwaltung von WindowsNT nicht mithalten. Ist viel angreifbarer, als wenn du einem User unter Win2k, XP oder Vista eingeschränkte rechte gibst.

Leider ist es halt immer noch so, dass neue Benutzer direkt als Administratoren angelegt werden (vermutlich um DAUs nicht mit kryptischen Rechte-Konflikten zu verwirren). Aber theoretisch ist ein ordentlich durchkonfiguriertes Windows der NT-Familie da sicherer als der alte Käse.
Das mit den Updates stimmt natürlich auch. Eventuelle Löcher im System werden bei 98 nicht mehr gepatcht.

Wenn schon eine alte OS-Version, dann bitte irgendein Linux. Da gibts seit jeher nicht viel Viren und die Rechteverwaltung war auch schon in den 90ern überlegen.
Ich hab hier noch ne Heul-Suse 7.2 im Schrank, mit OVP und Begleitbüchern, die kann dein Computerexperte mir gerne abkaufen, wenn er so auf altes Zeug steht.


----------



## sockednc (6. Februar 2008)

@Adrenalize

Herzlichenglückwunsch Nachträglich
17.01

Kannst mir auch nachträglich Gratulieren
17.01

LOL


----------



## Overlocked (14. Februar 2008)

Alles gute nachträglich...

Windowas 98 ist jetzt nicht mehr für Hacker usw. interessant. Deshalb ist es relativ sicher... aber mit den Lücken usw. hat Stefan Payne recht...


----------



## midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

lächerlich.

Wenn er was sicheres und einfaches haben will, dann soll er Ubuntu installieren, da drückt man bei der Installation nur "Weiter" und gut. 

Das win98 für "hacker" nicht interessant ist, is mumpitz.

Das einzige Risiko is Phishing, aber das kann man an sich durch Verstand ausmerzen...
Wer so strunzhohl ist und seine Bankdaten überall angibt, dem gehört das Konto leergeräumt, Punkt.

So far


----------



## dot (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieses ominoese Verbot von "Port freizuschalten" ist auch mehr als fraglich. So lange auf dem PC und dem besagten Port kein Trojaner und Co "lauscht", ist auch nichts zu befuerchten. Selbst wenn kein einziger Port weitergeleitet wird, wird dieser Schutz durch das einfache Anleiern der Verbindung vom PC aus ausgehebelt.


----------

